# Led running light that can also strobe?



## snowrider500

I dont know if this is possible or if someone has done this before but I have Led cab clearance lights and led lights on the side of my toolbox that all function as running lights but I would like to have them strobe too. I know there are led flashers that can be hooked up to constant burn leds but I would still like them to be functioning running lights when not strobeing. Thanks for any help or ideas.


----------



## Too Stroked

Check out the system Atomic uses for cab clearance lights. I think you'll find that it does pretty much exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## grec-o-face

It's very possible. With a simple LED flasher, a hand full of 12v relays, and some basic electrical knowledge, you'll be set.

Here's something for you to read;

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102769&highlight=revisited


----------



## snowrider500

The atomic led clearance lights would be perfect, I agree, but I already have put in the aftermarket led clearance lights (they are called sky pods i am not sure if they are Recon or Plasma Glow) and don't want to redrill and put in new ones and have all those extra holes in my roof. If possible I would like to rewire mine with a led flasher and do it that way. I just cant completely picture how I am going to wire it and not send power back the wrong way or make them work in a way that will look good.


----------



## BossPlow2010

snowrider500;1388480 said:


> The atomic led clearance lights would be perfect, I agree, but I already have put in the aftermarket led clearance lights (they are called sky pods i am not sure if they are Recon or Plasma Glow) and don't want to redrill and put in new ones and have all those extra holes in my roof. If possible I would like to rewire mine with a led flasher and do it that way. I just cant completely picture how I am going to wire it and not send power back the wrong way or make them work in a way that will look good.


well you may be able to do something similar to a headlight flasher thats done with the brights, but you would need a relay and a switch.


----------



## snowrider500

I know it is going to involve relays and switches, i just dont understand how to wire it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Which part? 
You obvisoly need a switch.
My truck has 5 clearence lights so I'd suspect yours would have that too.
Wire the right 2 to the flasher where the right bright would go and the left two where the left bright would go.
The middle one won't flash. 
(I have a headache just thinking about this) (have fun actually executing this plan)
Oh and merry Christmas


----------



## snowrider500

I would like to still be able to use them as running lights also when not in strobe mode but in order to do that I would have to wire it up to the flasher or 12v constant but don't want to send power back through were it shouldn't. I just can wrap my head around where I need to put relays, how many if I need to put diodes in or what. merry Christmas to you also


----------



## snowrider500

grec-o-face;1387347 said:


> It's very possible. With a simple LED flasher, a hand full of 12v relays, and some basic electrical knowledge, you'll be set.
> 
> Here's something for you to read;
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102769&highlight=revisited


Thank you! after multiple times reading I think I got it figured out how I can do it or at least a good place to start I subscribed and hopefully the idea that dissociative has about only using one relay will really get the ball rolling.


----------



## cwby_ram

I was going to do this to some LED's on my dump insert with the same thought you had. As I recall there was a pretty good wiring schematic on Atomic LEDs website. Haven't looked lately, but if you haven't yet, dig around their website. It seemed relatively simple, with just the one relay and a switch. Good luck!

*EDIT: This might not be so helpful after all. Just checked it out, and it's not the same diagram that they had up there last year when they came out.


----------



## fordtruck661

I believe this is what you will need http://www.strobesnmore.com/sound-off-12-output-led-flasher.html


----------



## chuckraduenz

do this. wont cost you any more that a few wires flasher, 2 relays and a switch.... make shure you get a flasher to handel your draw. use a volt meter to see what the draw is for each side you plan to flash.


----------



## NickT

Subscribed


----------



## cwby_ram

chuckraduenz;1396154 said:


> do this. wont cost you any more that a few wires flasher, 2 relays and a switch.... make shure you get a flasher to handel your draw. use a volt meter to see what the draw is for each side you plan to flash.


Great diagram!


----------



## maelawncare

Here yea go.






You do not need any relays or anything special. Just a led strobe flasher and dual mode leds.

The leds I have on my running boards show for running lights then when I turn on the strobes they flash. Dimmer for running, brighter for(which would be turning) for strobe. Easy to do. They just will not as bright as dedicated strobes.


----------



## chuckraduenz

not all marker leds are your dual mode leds unless there actulay for like stop, tail, turn. and changeing all your leds to dual mode leds wont always work as not all your marker lights have the same size replacement in dual mode. 

but you can do what ever you want. i just submitted a wire diagram to solve an issue.

thanks for the comment cwby ram


----------

